# What's better bedding for mini donkeys?



## alpinegoats63 (Oct 10, 2014)

Wood shavings, straw,pellet bedding


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Whatever is cheapest and easiest to get


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

mine prefer dirt lol...they roll in it to take dust baths...the stall area does have hay..but the tend to lay out in the pasture or the dirt


----------



## RosieTheGoat (Nov 10, 2014)

My mini donkey is a big fan of wood shavings. Loves lying and rolling in them.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

I always use straw. Cheaper for me and easier to clean poo. Or just dirt lol. Thats the cheapest you can get.


----------



## nuk_nuk_that_goat (Jan 9, 2015)

Wood shavings down then straw. The wood shavings help with water drainage.


----------



## Bella22 (Nov 9, 2020)

I bed my donkey stall with wood pellets and shavings, I fill his pee spots with wood pellets, then add shavings over the top of that. He doesn't dig or make much of a mess, so he's pretty easy to clean up after.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Our donkeys mini and normal all have dirt holes and hay in their sleeping stalls. They have open pasture.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

So, it’s not abnormal when they dig? I am constantly filling in and cleaning dirt out of hay feeders, grain feeders, waterers, the walls, etc nothing is safe!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

They do dig. All animals dig especially when they are missing something in their diets. They do like the odd root as well.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

i use shavings but they are cheapest for me, i tried pellets for my chickens once and didnt like it. i never use hay/stray so much moisture in the air the straw would get moldy fast.


----------



## Nigerians (Feb 4, 2021)

I use the bedding pellets for my two mini-donkeys, with shavings on top in winter. Same for the horses.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Guess I'm the odd one out. When I had my burro I used peat moss for bedding and recycled it to the garden.


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

We use shavings although 90% of the time my donkeys are outside


----------

